
McCollough Effect – change your brain for a prolonged time - stared
http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/col-McCollough/
======
deciplex
Just FYI to anyone thinking of doing this: "prolonged time" can mean _years_.
For me, the effect is still there even if very faint. I see the green and red,
just initially whenever I view the checkerboard, and it goes away after a few
seconds. I did the exercise I think probably sometime in 2010.

Although I am happy to report that the impact on other areas of my life has
been zero, as far as I know.

